
Ask HN: Advice on my website potentially being acquired - mbe_acquisition
I have a company in California as a LLC and another company is interested in acquiring one of my websites and all of the data and intellectual property involved with it.  The website is a SAAS product with Braintree as the gateway.<p>I don&#x27;t have much experience with this, and was wondering if anyone can provide any insight to:<p>1) If the company acquires the website, are they actually buying my company out?<p>1a) If the company just buys the website and my company still is mine, does anyone have insights into the tax liabilities?  I&#x27;m guessing I would get one huge sum of money in one shot?<p>2) Does anyone have any experience on the transferring of IP to another company and the transition process?<p>3) Anything else I should consider other than talking to my accountant?<p>(also this is a throwaway account)
======
beat
You probably need to talk to a M&A professional about this, a lawyer/firm that
specializes. How much it will cost depends on how big a deal it is.

~~~
mbe_acquisition
Right now, the ballpark cost is probably about $100,000 for the acquisition

